# Need good 7 string riffs to learn



## 777 (May 18, 2006)

yes i know its been posted 10000000's of times but id appreciate if you helped me out i need some cool soundign riffs to learn as i got my 1527 today and i dnt know where to start


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 18, 2006)

Biomechanical, Empires of the World...nice simple chuggalicious riff. Should get ya started!


----------



## Metal Ken (May 18, 2006)

Nevermore - River Dragon Has Come.


----------



## Fret Melter (May 18, 2006)

"Lie " by Dream Theater. IMHO, the QUINTESENTIAL seven string song. Bad ass main riff, cool mid section changes and one off the best guitar solos for heavy metal ever recorded.  Just an idea


----------



## Leon (May 18, 2006)

dun dun dun... dun dun dun... dun dun dun... dun dun dun....

Dream Theater's The Mirror. also, A Change Of Seasons.


----------



## sixpounder (May 25, 2006)

Look for the guitar break/solo thing in Sonata Arctica's Wildfire.


----------



## eaeolian (May 25, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> Nevermore - River Dragon Has Come.



That's a good one. Timing's nice and funky.


----------



## 777 (May 26, 2006)

dont you hate when you have a guitar with a trem and your trying to learn tuned down stuff pisses me off


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (May 26, 2006)

I'll probably get bashed for this...but any Korn album will help you get used to just chugging on the 7th string. I prefer the self titled album


----------



## Desecrated (May 26, 2006)

anything with old meshuggah


----------



## Metal Ken (May 26, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> That's a good one. Timing's nice and funky.



indeed. and the chorus riff owns. Another great one from them:
Enemies of Reality


----------



## Mr. S (May 26, 2006)

id say korn, meshuggah, morbid angel, dream theater (change of seasons is the most fun  ) and if you feel like going mad some berzerker  

have fun


----------



## distressed_romeo (May 26, 2006)

'The Audience Is Listening' by Steve Vai is a really fun one to play, and usually gets a smile out of other guitarists.


----------



## Jeebo (Jun 2, 2006)

Anything by nevermore  I wish people would realize how fucking awesome 7s are as you can get those bonecrushing low riffs while retaining the dynamic of 6 string leads.

Most of the riffs you're gonna find will be in the metal genre, but you can do plenty of other cool stuff with 7s like walking bass lines, extended scales and arpeggios, blah blah blah


----------



## Town Drunk (Jun 2, 2006)

I really got into the Fear Factory version of "Cars" I found a Guitar pro tab for it that was actually transcribed for 7, and its really easy to play.


----------



## Angels Holocaust (Jun 6, 2006)

Jag Panzer has some cool stuff. Its pretty much impossible to find tabs for them except on their official site. And these are perfect since Broderick tabbed em himself.


----------



## Loomer (Jun 11, 2006)

Angels Holocaust said:


> Jag Panzer has some cool stuff. Its pretty much impossible to find tabs for them except on their official site. And these are perfect since Broderick tabbed em himself.



Now THAT is a cool thing to do! Much respect to him.

Another execercise that I find useful, is to play silly 6-string stuff on the 7, like simple standard (Campfire ) chords and stuff like that. Also old metal like maiden or metallica, and of course Opeth. This is just to get used to the 7 and use it for what it is, a 6-string with benefits


----------



## telecaster90 (Jun 12, 2006)

distressed_romeo said:


> 'The Audience Is Listening' by Steve Vai is a really fun one to play, and usually gets a smile out of other guitarists.



That song's on a 7?


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jun 12, 2006)

Yes indeedy...


----------

